

Gmail2dropbox. Save Gmail attachments to Dropbox - callumjones
https://github.com/callumj/gmail2dropbox

======
mkuhn
One HNer (<https://github.com/stefanobernardi>) built a very useful service
around the same idea: <http://savemyinbox.com/>

------
stefanobernardi
Hey callumjones, one of my pet projects is <http://savemyinbox.com> , still
haven't really launched it yet but already quite a few folks are using it. I
wanted to implement redis and resque before launching it as now it's not
really scalable. Let me know if you want to work on it together.

